# How to present a CGI slice-of-life web comic.



## hara-surya (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm thinking about taking my prose slice-of-life stories _All the Promises We Made_ and turning it into a web comic, but there's a handful of niggling problems I can't decide on and I'd like to get some feedback before I start rendering it.

The big one is whether to do it in a traditional comic format - with multiple panels per page - or to simply do one image per page, which is more common for 3D comics. With hand-drawn pages the panels don't hugely add to the time to draw, but with CGI each panel could potentially take hours to render so even a handful of panels per page the time to produce it adds up. However, doing it in a more traditional format would stand out from other similar comics.

Another creative question is how often should I release and how many releases should I prepare ahead of time before I actually start uploading the series. I'm thinking as a minimum to prepare the entire first chapter of the prose story for upload before I start doing it. It'll be long enough to get people interested and also long enough to see if I really want to go through with it.

The other question is where to put it. As much as I'd like to simply upload it to FA and DA, I'd also like to put it on a more traditional web comic site but I don't have a clue where to start that.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 23, 2020)

I like 1 panel at a time for the size, as 3D art is harder to make out close up details at smaller resolutions!

Most comics seem to release between 1 pg a week, and 1 pg a month, depends on popularity!

Each specific chapter should be ready to upload on a regular basis, to avoid leaving specific scenes hanging for too long! 

The big comic site I use is E Hentai, or a lot of comics have their own site as well!


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 23, 2020)

My target for render size/dimension would to be clearly legible on a 9.7" iPad (2048 x 1536) held in portrait mode. Because, frankly, that's the device I read comics on and how I prefer to hold it.

The comic will have lots of adult themes, including a porn star main character, but the focus will be their ordinary life. I'm thinking the sex scenes will be the "Network TV approved" shots of non-sexual body parts or, in the case of porn sets, out of focus or off camera. (I seriously envision Sarra eating a sandwich and reading a book while her friend Morgan is "performing" 10 feet away.)

I say that because I don't think E-Hentai would be the best fit for it, but it might not be the easiest to find hosting for.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm throwing together dinner soon, but a few surface thoughts came to mind.

Just speaking from my perspective, you may want to think less in terms of panels and more in terms of scenes you are rendering. Each scene would be equivalent to a panel and have dedicated page. I think that would be more cinematic. I'd also make the speech bubble as unobtrusive as possible and ensure they flow.


----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm nit really qualified to offer advice,  but I just want to wish you good luck!


----------

